# DRI Update at Poipu



## geist1223 (Sep 6, 2016)

We are currently spending 2 weeks at the Point at Poipu. We checked in yesterday and did the Update today. It started with that the minimum sell had to be 10,000 Points at slightly over  $10 per point and Club Combination/Club select was only 1 for 1 not 2 for 1 as when we bought in 19 months ago. 90 minutes later it was down to 2500 Points at $3.82, plus Club Combination/Club Select at 2 for 1 (so 5,000 Points) and my secondary market Points would be joined into my main account and be regular Hawaiian Points. We would have ended up with 12,500 regular DRI Points and 20,000 Club Combination/Club Select Points for a total of 32,500 Points for loyalty level - Gold forever. But only paying MF's on the 12,500 regular DRI Points. Patti said no thanks.


----------



## Michael1991 (Sep 7, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> We would have ended up with 12,500 regular DRI Points and 20,000 Club Combination/Club Select Points for a total of 32,500 Points for loyalty level - Gold forever. But only paying MF's on the 12,500 regular DRI Points. Patti said no thanks.



A small clarification: MF = Hawaii collection assessments and GET taxes; you pay that on 12,500 points.

But you pay Club Dues on all 32,500, which is:
$175 + 162.50 (.005 per point) = $337.50. You pay this whether or not you deposit into Club Combo.

Additionally, if you deposit your week(s), you must pay $64 (Gold level rate) per week to deposit into Club Combo. (Standard rate=$104; Silver=$84; Platinum=$54).


----------

